# Trojaner verschmäht lahme Rechner



## Newsfeed (25 November 2010)

Eine aktuelle Version des Zeus-Trojaners infiziert keine Rechner mehr, die mit einer Taktfrequenz unter 2 GHz arbeiten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

